# LibnodaveConnection Library mit MC7 Umwandlung



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juni 2010)

Ich habe von Human den Quellcode von seiner MC7.exe erhalten, und damit in meine Bibliothek mal einen rudimentären Support für die Umwandlung von MC7 Code eingebaut. Bit nicht über den Spagetticode für die Umwandlung wundern, hab mit nem Delphi-Converter das programm in ein C-Sharp Programm umgewandelt und eingebunden. Ich bin noch am überarbeiten des ganzen, und will es auch erweitern wenn noch Bugs bestehen. Dies ist im Moment nur als Preview was kommt gedacht. Zum probieren nutzt das *TestWpfC *Beispielprogramm.

Infos zum MC7 Code gibts auch hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27703

Download auf meiner Homepage zu der Lib:
http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2010)

*So...*

Bin gerade noch dabei die MC7 Umwandlung etwas umzugestallten und auch eine AWLtoMC7 Umwandlung einzubauen... Das wird aber noch ein bischen dauern... Wenn jm. Lust hat zu helfen, bitte hier melden... Morgen lade Ich mal meine Version hoch wie weit Ich bin...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juni 2010)

*So...*

hab hier wieder einiges weiter gemacht. Upload wieder auf meiner Homepage.

habe nun auch weitere Teile vom AWLtoMC7 Converter implementiert, aber da gibts immer noch viel zu tun!

Also immer noch, wenn jemand helfen will, in der AWLtoMC7.cs ist die Liste der Befehle welche noch nicht implementiert wurden (habe bis jetzt nur zeit für die einfachen gefunden ;-) )

Und in der Umgekehrten Richtung fehlen auch immer noch die FC aufrufe mit Call!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juni 2010)

*So...*

So..

Ich denke die Calls sollten nun auch gehen!

FB und Multiinstanzen muss Ich noch testen!

Testet es mal und gebt Feedback...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juni 2010)

*Neue Version....*

So.. Nochmals eine neue Version... Viele Umwandlungsbugs gefixt. Nur die Jumps gehen noch nicht, da Ich dazu auch die AWL to MC7 Wandlung brauche. Ich will die Jumps nämlich wie in Step7 mit Label und nicht mit Sprungweiten machen.

Wer noch andere Umwandlungsfehler findet, bitte hier schreiben, Ich schaue das Ich Sie so schnell wie möglich fixe...

Und gebt mal feedback... 

Download wie immer hier:
http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Juni 2010)

*News...*

Jumps sind nun auch integriert.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die DBs, Parameter und AWLtoMC7...

Ich denk mal alles noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Juni 2010)

*Update...*

So... hab mal wieder ein bisschen was geschraubt...

- Bugfixes in der MC7 Umwandlung.
- Funktionsparameter werden nun ausgelesen und dargestellt.
- Statusbeobachtung Bugfixes.

Bitte auch beachten: Der Code für die MC7 Umwandlung wird wenn er vollständig Funktioniert (also Hin- und Rückwandlung und DBs) nochmals überarbeitet. Er sieht im Moment sehr wild aus, da viel vom Code vom MC7 Delphi Programm übernommen wurde!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juli 2010)

*So...*

So, wieder ein paar Updates...

Vorallem bei den Parametern und den DBs...

Denke das DB auslesen wird diese Woche noch fertig, dann werd Ich mich ans Rückwandeln (von AWL in MC7) machen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Juli 2010)

*Bugfixes....*

Hatte in der MC7 Umwandlung noch ein paar gravierende Bugs...

Nun sollte es laufen, also Ich kann bei mir jetzt alle FC welche Ich auf meiner TestSPS habe laden und diese werden auch korrekt dargestellt!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juli 2010)

Wieder ein paar Bugs behoben...

Wenn jemand jetzt noch FCs hat welche Ich nicht darstellen kann, wäre es schön wenn Ich dazu AWL Code oder sonstige Infos dazu bekommen könnte.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Juli 2010)

*Löschen...*

Hab mal in meine Lib das Löschen von PLC Bausteinen integriert!

Desweiteren fixes im MC7toAWL Part, und ein BugFix in meiner angepassten libnodave.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 August 2010)

*So...*

Updates in der Bibliothek...

Routing in der integrierten LibNodave war fehlerhaft (Low/Highbyte bei der Subnetzmaske vertauscht)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 August 2010)

*Updates...*

Updates:

- LibNodave.dll geupdatet zwecks Multiple read mit nicht existierenden elementen!
- MultipleRead von variablen geht nun auch wenn z.b. der DB nicht existiert.
- Fehler beim lesen von daten größer als die PDU behoben
- Diagnosemeldungen sollten nun vollständig sein.
- Div Bugfixes...


----------

